# .psd Dateien nach Crash .dat Dateien ->Wie reparieren?



## Scorpio (28. März 2005)

Hallo,

ihr habt mir schon einmal so gut geholfen, deshalb frage ich euch hiermit gleich nochmal!

Ein Freund hatte einen Crash mit seinem Photoshop. Es geht nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich hat er es nun deinstalliert. Zumindest sind alle seine .psd Dateien nun auf einmal .dat Dateien. Welche das Photoshop nicht mehr öffnen kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese .dat Dateien wieder in die .psd Dateien zu konvertieren? Denn es sind sehr wichtige Daten/Bilder dabei.

Danke,
und mit freundlichem Gruß,
Scorpio


----------



## devilrga (28. März 2005)

Hi,
schreib einfach bei allen wieder *.psd hinter (sofern es nicht zuviele sind).

Mfg


----------



## Scorpio (28. März 2005)

Habe ich bereits versucht. Klappt aber nicht. Die Datei kann Photoshop dannach zwar öffnen, aber er bringt nur ein leeres weißes Bild und vorher war das nicht nur weiß!
Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## rampage (28. März 2005)

Hm, das hört sich dann nach Datenverlust an und verlorene Daten kann man meistens nicht einfach wiederherstellen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. März 2005)

Hallo,

Schau Dir mal folgende Links an. Es gibt diverse Tools, die beschädigte *.psd-Dateien reparieren können.

- http://www.officerecovery.com/photoshop/
- http://www.recovermyfiles.com/photoshop_psd_data_recovery.html

Gruss


----------

